# Bohemian 17: Miami Boat show - www.Backwaterbeat.com



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

A write up I did for the Bohemian 17 on www.backwaterbeat.com

After fishing in the South part of the Indian River we decided to take a trip over to Miami Boat show to take a look at the Bohemian 17 thats been in the building process for the last couple of months. I’ve been following the build process on this boat through Microskiff.com, Thehulltruth and I thought it was a cool looking boat but pictures don’t give this boat any justice! This boat is a jawdropper!!!!! The guys over at Bohemian skiffs did an amazing job on the skiff I cant wait to wet test one!

Enjoy, Jorge


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Bohemian boatworks


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Bohemian Boatworks


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Bohemian Boatworks


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Bohemian Boatworks


----------



## Moto199x (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice pics Jorge... lucky you that you were able to see it in person!


----------

